# 7000 diamantes de ELROY



## Jana337

*
**---------** --------------------------**e-l-i-a-s-7**-e-l-i-a-s*
*---------**---------**----------------**x---------7**-----**---**-**x** x*
* ------------------**---------**-----E.N.H.O.R.A.B.U.E.N.A**---x*
*-**---------**--------------------**x---------7**-----**---**-**x**-*7*---x*
*----------**---------**---------e-l-i-a-s-7**-e-l-i-a-s**---7**---x*
*---------**-------------------x---------7**-----**---**-**x**---7**---x*
*---------**---------**---------**-**x---------7**-----**---**-**x**---7**---x**
**------------------**---------**-**x---------7**-----**---**-**x**---7**-x**
**-------------------**---------**x---------7**-----**---**-**x**---7**
**--**---------**----------------**-**x---------7**-----**---**-**x**-x*
*-----------**---------**--------**e-l-i-a-s-7**-e-l-i-a-s*


Elías, mi hermanito, 

 ¡enhorabuena!


 Cada día que pasa estoy más sorprendida 

 por tu inteligencia enorme, 

 tu personalidad encantadora, 

 tu talento universal, 

 tu mente perspicaz 

 y tu corazón de oro.


¡Ojalá empieces a visitar el foro eslavo cuanto antes!

 Muchísimas gracias por todo lo que has enseñado a nuestr@s forer@s.

¡Felicidades!

​ Jana​


----------



## Agnès E.

Jeune par les années, tu ne l'es pas par l'esprit, et tu as su le prouver souvent, toi le plus jeune de nos modérateurs !

Encore bravo, Elroy !

Tu as bel et bien gagné ton accès au club des 7000 !


----------



## belén

Muchas muchas muuuuuchas felicidades, madre mía, siete mil ya.., te he preparado un regalito especial 

Clic


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Elroy, 

It has been a privilege making your acquaintance.  Many thanks and congratulations!

Perhaps it's time to tackle something new in a linguistic sense .... or have you already explored this too?

best wishes,
Chaska


----------



## Ralf

Mit Siebenmeilenstiefeln zur 7000! Dank und Anerkennung, Elroy.

Ralf


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡FELICITACIONES, ELROY!!  *


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*¡Estoy sorprendido!*
*Gracias por todo, Elroy...*
*Saludos*
*Tigger*


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡ENHORABUENA ELROY!!!!   

Alundra.


----------



## Josh_

*بخ بخ يا الياس!*

مبروك


----------



## cherine

*Hey,*
*¡Que trabajo !*
*Bravo Elias*
*Keep going man*​


----------



## ElaineG

Lucky 7!  Thanks for everything, Elias!  Your wisdom and kindness continue to amaze --  I never can fathom that I'm reading the posts of someone as young as you are!

(P.S.  Did you bring any jamon home with you, she asked hungrily??)


----------



## la reine victoria

*!7OOO!*​ 
*G r a t u l a c j e*​ 
*E l r o y !*​ 
*DZIĘKI*​ 
* * * * * * * * * **​ 
Enjoy​ 

LRV​


----------



## DDT

*شكراً​*
Decisamente 1 grande, monsieur le plus jeune des modos (mais on se n'aperçoit pas    )...hier ist ein Geschenk for you  

DDT


----------



## nichec

Wow, congratulations!!!
It's really....how should I put it?...such a pleasure to share this place with you, Elias. 
Well done 

Nicole


----------



## Mei

WOW ELROY, FELICIDADES Y MUCHAS GRACIAS POR TU AYUDA!!!   

Mei


----------



## cuchuflete

*¡Muy bien hecho colega!


* It's always a please to learn from and with you.

Un quabrazo,
Cuchu
​


----------



## Fernando

Thank you very much, Elroy.


----------



## cirrus

Thanks elroy for both your effort and your insight.  The place seemed too quiet when you were off for a while.


----------



## Kelly B

Congratulations! I'm very impressed, on many levels.


----------



## TrentinaNE

Ciao, Elroy.  We typically cross paths only in the English forum, so I haven't had the benefit of your fluency in other languages.  I can only imagine your clarity and helpfulness multiplied across French, Spanish, Hebrew, etc!   

Grazie mille,
Elisabetta


----------



## lauranazario

* 
If you have knowledge, let others light their candles with it. * 
- Sir Winston Churchill​
Thanks for allowing so many of us to partake of your knowledge!

un abrazo,
LN


----------



## Outsider

_Mabruuk, Elroy!_ 
Here's a mosaic for you...


----------



## América

MUUUCHIIIISIIIMAAAASSS FELICIDADES. ¡¡¡¡¡¡WOW!!!!! 7000 (¿hace cuánto que estás en el foro? o tal vez la pregunta correcta sea ¿Cuánto tiempo pasas foreando?)

Muchas felicidades 7000 cool 

Y gracias por todas las veces que colaboraste


----------



## diegodbs

Muchas felicidades Elroy.
Felicidades para ti y algo menos para mí, por no poder seguir todos tus comentarios y aportaciones en los foros de Árabe y Hebreo. 
Sé que son tan buenas como las que puedo leer yo, tienen mucha suerte todos los que te pueden leer allí también.
Felicidades.


----------



## timpeac

Congratulations, Elroy - thanks for all your help.


----------



## Whodunit

*------- ---------- ---------------- ---------E L I A S*
*-------------- --- ----------------- --------L-------U*
*---------------- ------- ---------------- ---I----P*
*----------- ------------------------ --------A-------E*
*- ---------------- ------------------- ------S U P E R*

*You prod me to keep studying English, tu m'incite à apprendre le français y tú me alientes a seguir estudiando español.*
*You even made me to take up עברית again.*
*.من أجلك، العربية أمهم من سابقاً لي*
*Inte biddak bti7ki 'l-3arabi filasTiini ma3i!*
*You even tried to teach me some Հայերէն e tu hai cercato a insegnarmi italiano und ...*
*Du bringst mich an die Grenzen meiner Deutschkenntnisse!*
 Therefore, _I_ want to thank you with this congratulation. ​


----------



## fenixpollo

You always impress with the depth and breadth of your grammatical prowess.  

*Happy Postiversary, Elroy!*


----------



## GenJen54

Many, many thanks for all your contributions.  The forums would not be the same without you!


----------



## amikama

*Congratulations!*


----------



## elroy

_I continue to be amazed by the intelligence and kindness that you all display.  _
_It is a supreme honor to share these forums with you, and to receive these compliments.  _
_Thank you all very very much._

Jana, ¡te felicito por tu castellano!   
Belén, ¡Vaya regalo!  Y encima ¡te lo compraste con un descuento de 39%!  ¡Bien hecho!   
Chaska, I wish I knew what language that was! 
Elaine, unfortunately I didn't bring back any jamón.  Not really much of a meat eater. 
Whodunit, waar is het Nederlands?  

Everyone else, ganz herzlichen Dank!  

Sincerely,
le jeune modérateur  ​


----------



## winnie

Elroy our paths don't cross so often and this is a pity!
Thank you anyway for your wise huge contribution to WRF!
Very many compliments!


----------



## elinor

Elroy,

Thank you!!



elinor


----------



## Cath.S.

Honneur à toi, Elias, serviteur dévoué à la cause de la justesse d'expression ! 
Bravo, tu es époustouflant.


----------



## Heba

I know I am late, but I just wanted to say congratulations Elroy


----------

